# Polo Towers MF's remian reasonably flat for 2015



## dougp26364 (Oct 15, 2014)

Our Suite's at Polo Towers MF's actually decrase by 0.4%. Our Villa's at Polo Towers MF's increase by 2.7%. Nice to see them holding the line on cost increases. Hopefully THE Club membership fee's remain flat this year as well.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Oct 16, 2014)

*fees*

it's good to see a good management story.  

my "management fees" on my townhouse go up every year.  

stephen


----------



## johnrsrq (Oct 16, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> Our Suite's at Polo Towers MF's actually decrase by 0.4%. Our Villa's at Polo Towers MF's increase by 2.7%. Nice to see them holding the line on cost increases. *Hopefully THE Club membership fee's remain flat this year as well.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> My hopes align with yours     We shall see.


----------

